# Hogwarts Houses



## Tailsy (Dec 6, 2010)

SO

WHAT KINDA POKÉ-
oh uh
I mean

What house do you think you'd be sorted into in the Harry Potter 'verse, assuming you were magical and not the dumb Muggle you are? Look! There's a shiny poll to determine your decision! AND YOU MUST CHOOSE ONE otherwise you'll never know where to sleep, will you?

If you don't know what house is which you should just go back under your rock.

GRYFFINDOR is for TOUGH GUYS who like to PICK FIGHTS WITH PEOPLE WHO ARE MEAN AND STUFF and who are sometimes a bit DICKISH I mean ARROGANT

HUFFLEPUFF is for PUSSIES who are MILDLY CONFUSED by everyone else being COOLER than they are and also they will probably KICK YOUR ASS if you're a MEAN BOYFRIEND to their BFF

RAVENCLAW is for NERDS who like BEING BETTER THAN EVERYONE ELSE and they are probably also PRETTY GOOD AT PROFESSOR LAYTON and they also like ... EAGLES AND STUFF

SLYTHERIN is for GIMPS who think they're TOTALLY BRO when actually they just like MANIPULATING PEOPLE and HIDING IN THE SHADOWS and PUNCHING PEOPLE IN THE FACE LIKE A NINJA or whatever it is BAD GUYS do

GO

ALSO I'M A GRYFFINDOR BECAUSE I'M FUCKING AWESOME AND YOU'RE NOT.


----------



## surskitty (Dec 6, 2010)

I WOULD WANT TO BE HUFFLEPUFF

BUT ME AN WORK HAHAHAHA

yeah no

ravenclawwwww!!  unless Tailsy has a different idea


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Dec 6, 2010)

RAVENCLAW

BECAUSE WE _ARE_ BETTER


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 6, 2010)

I think I am contractually obliged to say Ravenclaw.


----------



## Elliekat (Dec 6, 2010)

Ravenclaw, definitely.


----------



## .... (Dec 6, 2010)

:D


----------



## Eifie (Dec 6, 2010)

On those quizzes I always end up in either Ravenclaw or Slytherin.

I'll be the first Slytherin, then! :D


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Dec 6, 2010)

RAVENCLAW/WARGLE!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Dec 6, 2010)

Ravenclaw. The most badass of all houses.


----------



## RavenMarkku (Dec 6, 2010)

wha-

slytherin's where it's at.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm a dick and I can admit it. I fuck people over and they _love_ me for it~ Slytherin mofos.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 6, 2010)

> HUFFLEPUFF is for PUSSIES


That'd be me then


----------



## Superbird (Dec 6, 2010)

Ravenclaw, probably. Or possibly hufflepuff.


----------



## Minish (Dec 6, 2010)

GO GO GRYFFINDOR
GO GO GRYFFINDOR

... or perhaps Hufflepuff


----------



## Green (Dec 6, 2010)

GRYFFINDOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IN YOUR FACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 6, 2010)

I thought I'd be Hufflepuff for sure, but numerous online personality tests taken at 4am when I really have nothing better to do claim I'm more of a Gryffindor (I get literally no Slytherin points whatsoever).

Still think I'd choose to be in Hufflepuff, though. We can all hang out and play Pokemon and have tea parties and stuff. It'd be fantastic.


----------



## hyphen (Dec 6, 2010)

RAVENCLAW BY FAAAR.


----------



## Aisling (Dec 6, 2010)

Tailsy said:


> HUFFLEPUFF is for PUSSIES who are MILDLY CONFUSED


yeah :<


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Dec 6, 2010)

Ravenclaw.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 6, 2010)

In TCoD, Ravenclaw = Hufflepuff.

(Ravenclaw, according to some quizzes I've taken.)


----------



## Diz (Dec 6, 2010)

Ravenclaw for me!


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 6, 2010)

YA'LL ARE RAVENCLAW WEIRDOS MAN

NERRRRRDS


----------



## Rai-CH (Dec 6, 2010)

Sparklypoo

Uhh, probably Hufflepuff? Or maybe Ravenclaw, minus the 'being good at Professor Layton' bit, I suck at that game XD


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Dec 6, 2010)

Ravenclaw, even though Tailsy the sorting hat put me in Hufflepuff.


----------



## Zuu (Dec 6, 2010)

Ravenclaw.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Dec 6, 2010)

By Tailsy's definition, definitely Ravenclaw. Especially the part about being good at Proffessor Layton. (And being a nerd. I take pride in the fact that I'm a nerd.)


----------



## octobr (Dec 6, 2010)

What the hell is a Hufflepuff.

Slytherin. Sometimes, I punch people in the face so well, they think they actually wanted it as a sexual favor. 

What on earth is with these ravenclaws. I demand some sort of mindless, standardized scantron test to evaluate this. Meanwhile the slytherins will be having a sophisticated party in which we throw our heads back and laugh.


----------



## Zuu (Dec 6, 2010)

of course ... Verne will smuggle one particular Ravenclaw into the Slytherin dormitory at night ...


----------



## octobr (Dec 6, 2010)

The test serves two purposes. That which isn't the obvious is to define those Ravenclaws worthy of hanging off Slytherins' arms. At least you all find yourself in a most desirable position -- Gryffindors are idiotic, and Hufflepuffs are so painfully nondescript I constantly forget they exist.


----------



## Phantom (Dec 6, 2010)

Every quiz I take for this tells me Gryffindor


----------



## Ether's Bane (Dec 6, 2010)

I get Slytherin nine times out of ten on the many quizzes of this sort I have taken.


----------



## Kistara (Dec 6, 2010)

Hufflepuff, here. :3 Which also works because the best quiz I took also said I was in Hufflepuff.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 6, 2010)

Verne said:
			
		

> What the hell is a Hufflepuff.


miscellaneous!

so yeah I'd be Hufflepuff for sure :B GO BADGERS GO


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 6, 2010)

probably a Ravenclaw b/c

1: not nearly enough of a main character to be a Gryffindor 
2: i like to think of myself as "not an immense vagina" so no to Hufflepuff
3: also like to think of myself as a kind of decent human being so no to Slytherin
4: am kind of smart I guess?


----------



## Nope (Dec 6, 2010)

Tailsy said:


> HUFFLEPUFF is for PUSSIES who are MILDLY CONFUSED by everyone else being COOLER than they are and also they will probably KICK YOUR ASS if you're a MEAN BOYFRIEND to their BFF


Damn right. :]


----------



## Zeph (Dec 6, 2010)

The majority of quizzes (I know they don't really mean anything but shh) tell me Ravenclaw; a couple tell me Hufflepuff. Ravenclaw's always been my favourite, though! Hufflepuff would be pretty cool if it weren't for the bad examples of them we get from the books.

Incidentally, speaking of bad examples, I'm sure that in reality Slytherin isn't actually, y'know, 'the house for bad people'. I read somewhere that the Sorting Hat kind of makes it seem like it since, if you remember, the Hat itself used to belong to Godric Gryffindor, who was of course Slytherin's rival, thus the hat is kind of biased against the latter...!


----------



## octobr (Dec 6, 2010)

The sorting hat is completely unbiased, really, if you look at the songs! And it wants to put harry freaking potter in Slytherin -- the hat is just concerned with having the kids reach full potential or something woobly like that. Harry Potter is the biased one who makes everyone think Slytherin is evil. Also Ron.


----------



## Stormecho (Dec 6, 2010)

...I feel like I'm jumping on a bandwagon.

Ravenclaaaaaaw~


----------



## Diz (Dec 6, 2010)

I've found that Hufflepuffs are particularly good finders.


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 6, 2010)

Ravenclaw. Because that's where all the cool people (by which I mean nerds) hang out. :D


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that at least half of those Ravenclaws are actually Hufflepuff losers, so you're not alone, Ryubane!


----------



## Kinova (Dec 6, 2010)

The tests generally tell me Gryffindor. I'd like to be Ravenclaw but I think I'd get stuck outside the common room all the time because of those silly riddles. My brain however tells me I am most likely Hufflepuff; I find things.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Dec 6, 2010)

slytherin is contractually obligated to fail their scheming. so that.


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm a fucking Slytherclaw, bitches.

... um I don't know, it's either Slytherin or Ravenclaw, and it'd depend solely on the day I get Sorted as to which I end up joining. Like, some days I'm more Ravenclaw than Slytherin, so.

ALSO at my university's Harry Potter Society I'm in Hufflepuff House. We're second in the House Cup atm (and the Triwizard Tournament!).


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 6, 2010)

Um, at quizzes I usually get either Slytherin or Ravenclaw.


----------



## shy ♡ (Dec 6, 2010)

Hm, I usually consider myself to be Ravenclaw but now that I think of it I'd probably be Slytherin...


----------



## Aobaru (Dec 6, 2010)

Ravenclaw, because they are teh sex.

(I'm a nerd ;__;)


----------



## Clover (Dec 6, 2010)

According to this quiz, I'm Hufflepuff, like I thought from what Tailsy said (my post was originally just going to be quoting Mike's). Buuuut my 'in-depth results'?

"Hufflepuff - 11
Gryffindor - 10
Ravenclaw - 10
Slytherin - 9"

<midnight> what does that even what
<Vixie> midnight is definitely a Hufflepuff
<midnight> apparently I'm not definitely an anything!
<daikonpan> midnight is indeed hufflepuff
<Vixie> midnight: no you're pretty decisively Hufflepuff

so...!


----------



## surskitty (Dec 6, 2010)

12:54:42 <@daikonpan> Ravenclaw - 16
12:54:42 <@daikonpan> Hufflepuff - 12
12:54:42 <@daikonpan> Gryffindor - 8
12:54:43 <@daikonpan> Slytherin - 8

Which is about what I figured, really.  I have no patience for anything I see as stupid~~ but I like solving problems and I like helping other people solve problems and I do not like being stupidly courageous.  Though I do go like >E THAT IS DUMB WHY ARE YOU DOING IT THAT WAYYYYYYY

>E is a great emote.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 6, 2010)

According to that test, I'm a Hufflepuff, but it's a close thing:



> Your in-depth results are:
> Hufflepuff - 12
> Ravenclaw - 12
> Gryffindor - 11
> Slytherin - 8


Pssh to the "the child needs money for his sick mother" question, though. If you're being sorted into a Hogwarts house, you're in the UK and the kid can use the NHS like everybody else!


----------



## Zhorken (Dec 6, 2010)

HUFFLECLAW

Seriously probably Ravenclaw, but Hufflepuff works okay too.  That test gives me 13 Ravenclaw / 12 Hufflepuff / 12 Gryffindor / 5 Slytherin when I pick "That jerk!" for question 3, and 14/13/12/5 when I pick "On the outside..."; my actual response would be like "That jerk!" minus the "That jerk!"—"hey please don't do that and here's why not"—but I couldn't decide which of those was more accurate.

EDIT:


Dannichu said:


> Pssh to the "the child needs money for his sick mother" question, though. If you're being sorted into a Hogwarts house, you're in the UK and the kid can use the NHS like everybody else!


Haha yeah I wanted to say "tell him how to get better help than my money" but none of the options were like that. :(


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 6, 2010)

I ... get Gryffindor with that test which is pretty "wtf" for me. It's not much higher than Slytherin or Ravenclaw, though, which are tied. I just don't really see my Gryffindor traits, other than the fact that I'm an adrenaline junky. HM

also I dislike some of the options for the questions because none of them actually fits what I'd do.


----------



## nastypass (Dec 6, 2010)

11 G.
11 R.
9 H.
8 S.

lol wat, i am probably the most non-gryffindor person i know


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Dec 6, 2010)

Hufflepuffs are pussies.

So are Gryffindors, Ravenclaws and Slytherins.

So all you pussies can have fun with your rat snakes and your kitties while the real men go off and learn real magic at Durmstrang.


----------



## Zeph (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh!

Hufflepuff - 15
Ravenclaw - 14
Gryffindor - 11
Slytherin - 6


----------



## Flora (Dec 6, 2010)

I got Ravenclaw on a facebook quiz but I think per Tailsy's rules I'm Hufflepuff:



> and also they will probably KICK YOUR ASS if you're a MEAN BOYFRIEND to their BFF


we totally have this planned out.

EDIT: 





> Your in-depth results are:Hufflepuff - 17
> Ravenclaw - 12
> Gryffindor - 8
> Slytherin - 6


Knew it.


----------



## Spoon (Dec 6, 2010)

I'd like to flatter myself by thinking that I'd be in Ravenclaw, but I'd probably wind up in Hufflepuff. :D


----------



## Mai (Dec 6, 2010)

According to Tailsy's definition I'm either Hufflepuff or Ravenclaw but according to the guru test I'm in Slytherin. Also I'd imagine myself in Hufflepuff or Ravenclaw. Mostly Ravenclaw, hopefully.

My actual answers are:

Slytherin - 11
Ravenclaw - 10
Gryffindor - 9
Hufflepuff - 9

Also Professor Layton is awesome but I kinda suck at it.


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 6, 2010)

I _hate_ quizzes like that. I always end up yelling "THESE OPTIONS ARE NOT REPRESENTATIVE" at them.


----------



## Ruby (Dec 6, 2010)

opaltiger said:


> I _hate_ quizzes like that. I always end up yelling "THESE OPTIONS ARE NOT REPRESENTATIVE" at them.


Hufflepuff.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Dec 6, 2010)

Every quiz but the one mentioned in this thread (which gave me Hufflepuff ahead by one point) has given me Ravenclaw, and I'd rather be Ravenclaw so I'm going with that. :P


----------



## Rai-CH (Dec 6, 2010)

Hufflepuff - 14
Ravenclaw - 12
Gryffindor - 9
Slytherin - 8

Guess I was a Hufflepuff after all!
I had no idea what to say for half of those questions, so I just picked whatever sounded closest. Like with the 'strong man demands food' one, I would politely tell him no, but I wouldn't punch him :/

EDIT: Dannichu's quiz-
Gryffindor - 6
Hufflepuff - 6 (wtf is with those water polo questions)
Ravenclaw - 8
Slytherin - 3

Ok now I'm even more confused on what I should be. I might as well split myself in half and be in both Hufflepuff and Ravenclaw |D


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 7, 2010)

A bunch of my friends are doing an even more bizarre and arbitrary Which House Are You? quiz over on Facebook:

*GRYFFINDOR:*
[] You've never done drugs.
[] You have a lot of friends.
[] You get along with everyone.
[] You love soccer. 
[] You love baseball.
[] You're into writing and art. 
[] Favorite music genre is rock.
[] You believe in "innocent until proven guilty" theory.
[] One of your favorite colors is red or gold.
[] Good grades at school.
[] One of the worst things you can do is lie.
[] You plan on going to college/a school. 

*HUFFLEPUFF:*
[] You're content with mostly everything in your life right now.
[] You laugh a lot.
[] You like to follow trends.
[] Politics suck.
[] You love to swim
[] Water polo is awesome.
[] Pink is one of your favorite colors.
[] Black is morbid & depressing.
[] You're an optimist.
[] You're very emotional.
[] You haven't made fun of anyone this month. 
[] Loyalty is the MOST important thing in a relationship. 

*RAVENCLAW:*
[] You're depressed to a certain extent.
[] You love to read.
[] You appreciate the arts.
[] Sports suck.
[] Hate is completely unneeded. 
[] Indie is your favorite genre of music.
[] Every once in a while you have little anger outbursts. 
[] Lying is sometimes okay.
[] Blue is one of your favorite colors.
[] Knowledge is the key to power
[] Sarcasm is the best kind of humor
[] People should know what they're talking about before they talk. 

*SLYTHERIN:*
[] There's at least one person you hate.
[] Basketball is a good sport.
[] Football is amazing.
[] Black is a cool color.
[] You've lied about something serious
[] You're a very deep person.
[] You have considered suicide.
[] You are not very loyal. 
[] You like heavy metal.
[] They make school seem more important than it is.
[] You're scared to grow up.
[] Anger is one of your primary feelings.
[] You have trust issues.
[] Guilty until proven innocent.

This is hilarious in its randomness (Hufflepuff = water polo??), but I got 
G: 9, H: 6, R: 3 and S: 1.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Dec 7, 2010)

Slytherin (12, Ravenclaw 9, Hufflepuff 9, Gryffindor 8) according to that earlier quiz.

Alternately:



Dannichu said:


> A bunch of my friends are doing an even more bizarre and arbitrary Which House Are You? quiz over on Facebook:
> 
> *GRYFFINDOR:*
> [x] You've never done drugs.
> ...


Gryffindor - 5
Hufflepuff - 3
Ravenclaw - 6
Slytherin - 9!!!!

I always thought I was a Slytherin with Ravenclaw leanings, but it turns out that I'm quite decisively a Slytherin.


----------



## Flora (Dec 7, 2010)

> *Danni's quiz-a-ma-bob*


Yup, took that already, got Ravenclaw 10, Gryffindor 7, Slytherin 6 and Hufflepuff 4...hahahaha that's actually kinda funny that I got Hufflepuff in last


----------



## octobr (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh gosh that quiz is even worse.

I'm quite confident that I'm Slytherin. You may recall that happens to be one of the _major deciding factors._ Unless you're willing to create the aforementioned irritating scantron test for ravenclaws, I shall ignore the existence of these quizzes.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 7, 2010)

Dannichu said:


> *GRYFFINDOR:*
> [x] You've never done drugs.
> [loads on the internet none irl so I'll just say that counts] You have a lot of friends.
> [] You get along with everyone.
> ...


5 Gryffindor
3 Hufflepuff
5 Ravenclaw
1.5 Slytherin

I'M A GRYFFINCLAW


----------



## Espeon (Dec 7, 2010)

Gryffindor: 10
Ravenclaw: 8
Slytherin: 7
Hufflepuff: 5

(As of Dannichu's quiz).


----------



## Darumaka (Dec 7, 2010)

Someone linked to this quiz earlier:

Slytherin - 15
Gryffindor - 10
Ravenclaw - 9
Hufflepuff - 7

As for the one Dannichu posted:

Slytherin - 8
Ravenclaw - 5
Gryffindor - 4
Hufflepuff -1

Slytherin it is then :D


----------



## Eifie (Dec 7, 2010)

Gryffindor: 4, Hufflepuff: 2, Ravenclaw: 8, Slytherin: 7. Slytherclaw yeaaaaaaah

Notice how in that quiz Gryffindor is composed mainly of what you'd consider positive traits and Slytherin mostly of negative ones.

Why all the Slytherin hate D:<


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 7, 2010)

I like how these quizzes make out Slytherin to be for stereotypical goth kids or something, despite the fact that none of the Slytherins in the book remotely fit that description. (well except for maybe young Snape) 

Clearly in real life Slytherin would be the "bro house". Not caring about rules + having rich parents that let them get their way + being total assholes = total bros. I can imagine so much drinking/drugs/sex/broing it up going down in the dungeons. Feel like it would be pretty chill to be in Slytherin but I feel like I'm more of a Ravenclaw, sorry


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 7, 2010)

> *GRYFFINDOR:*
> [x] You've never done drugs.
> [x] You have a lot of friends.
> [] You get along with everyone.
> ...




Gryffindor - 6
Hufflepuff - 3
Ravenclaw - 7
Slyther - 5

More Gryffies than I expected. :/ And what's with the suicide question? Aren't they supposed to value their own lives highly?


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm sorry but



> HUFFLEPUFF:
> [] *You're content with mostly everything in your life right now.*
> [] You laugh a lot.
> [] You like to follow trends.
> ...


how are these at all anything to do with hufflepuff? 'black is morbid and depressing' one of the hufflepuff colours_ is_ black (hence the badger). wtf does swimming or water polo have to do with hufflepuff house? 'you haven't made fun of anyone this month' yeah because no hufflepuffs made fun of harry at all in GOF. :B

quiz is lame and nobody should take it imo >:|


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeeeah, that Facebook one seems pretty terrible. :/

Got Ravenclaw on the earlier-linked one, as predicted (Ravenclaw - 14, Hufflepuff - 13, Gryffindor - 11, Slytherin - 7).

I rather agree with #1 bro on Slytherin; though it is the most negatively portrayed house, it's decidedly not gothic or emo, and it doesn't even have to just be the house of jerks. Slytherin is about ambition and exclusivity. I'd like to see those aspects better represented on quizzes like this, rather than just "if you like punching and bullying people, you're in Slytherin". Heck, if it were, I think I'd be reasonably high on the Slytherin scale.

House quizzes should totally have a question that just asks which house you'd _like_ to be in and give that extra weight. It's canon!


----------



## octobr (Dec 7, 2010)

I believe most of the Slytherin misinterpretation comes from Hagrid's little gem in chapter five of Philosopher's Stone:

"There's not a single witch or wizard who went bad who wasn't in Slytherin."

Which causes all sorts of craziness that really can't be taken for granted. 

First off, people usually assume that this is a two-way statement, which of course it isn't. It reminds me a lot of those 'if all x are y...' questions on 'IQ tests.' Supposing you take this statement at face value to be true, all it says is that All Evil People Were Slytherin, not that All Slytherins Are Evil. And that's where the misconception is born. 

Of course you _must_ remember that Hagrid was, himself, a confirmed Gryffindor and it seems standard that Gryffindors and Slytherins butt heads. I say this because it is simply ridiculous to think all "bad wizards" came from Slytherin. First off, not all bad wizards were from Hogwarts, though clearly that isn't the intention here. 

SECONDLY, LOOK AT ALL THOSE DOUCHEBAGS IN HUFFLEPUFF. ZACHARIAS SMITH. Even Justin and Ernie can be jerks. 

Anyway carry on.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 7, 2010)

JKR gives Slytherin a pretty unfair lot, I mean like in the last book none of the Slytherins stay behind to fight Voldy and pretty much the only Slytherins who aren't complete jerks are Slughorn and Snape (who's a bit of a selfish dick anyway). To be fair, all the books are told almost exclusively from the point of view of Gryffindors so. :/

seriously JKR isn't it kind of unfair to segregate eleven-year-old children into either one of three houses that are mostly good or a house where everyone is likely to think you're a dick. :C


----------



## Espeon (Dec 7, 2010)

You've also got to bear in mind that Peter Pettigrew, the person who essentially "revived" Voldemort in the Goblet of Fire, was in fact a Gryffindor whilst at Hogwarts. Regulus Black, who was a follower of Voldemort was apparently against his killings and went so far as to try to destroy one of Voldemort's horcruxes and he was a Slytherin. Andromeda Black, Narcissa Malfoy and Bellatrix Lestrange's sister, actually went and married a muggle and was in Slytherin so it's probably very likely that she stood pretty firmly against the pureblood superiority struggle.

Also, as of the first quiz which people linked:
Gryffindor: 13
Ravenclaw: 13
Hufflepuff: 12
Slytherin: 6

The test announced Gryffindor as the winner, despite the draw.


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah, Slytherin is a perfectly cromulent House! I mean, Slytherin's ideals are _actually pretty good_, it's just that Voldemort sort of warped the general perception of what it means to be a Slytherin. I mean, ambition and cunning are perfectly good things to value. The only problem happens when you get caught up in blood prejudice and bigotry and gain a reputation as a House of cunts.

Sad times, sad times. I can understand the characters _in universe_ getting a bad opinion of Slytherin and Slytherins, but _readers?_ Surely the whole point was that you shouldn't generalise based on the actions of one person (or a group of people)? Like, Wormtail was a Gryffindor and he was a Death Eater! 

ALSO I retook that first test and got Slytherin (19), Gryffindor (11), Ravenclaw (10) and Hufflepuff (3 or something). SO UH apparently I'm a Slytherdor not a Slyther_claw_. hm. ONLY BARELY


----------



## shy ♡ (Dec 7, 2010)

Kratos Aurion said:


> Hufflepuffs are pussies.
> 
> So are Gryffindors, Ravenclaws and Slytherins.
> 
> So all you pussies can have fun with your rat snakes and your kitties while the real men go off and learn real magic at Durmstrang.


WAT

The _real_ magic is learned at Pigfarts tyvm. :| You need a rocketship to get there. The head wizard is a _lion_.


----------



## octobr (Dec 7, 2010)

Pentimento said:


> WAT
> 
> The _real_ magic is learned at Pigfarts tyvm. :| You need a rocketship to get there. The head wizard is a _lion_.


Who can talk.


At least at Beauxbatons we have ladies. Lots of them._ Some of them are veela. _


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 7, 2010)

"Now you're just being cute. I CAN'T GO TO PIGFARTS. IT'S ON MAAARS!! YOU NEEED A ROCKETSHIP. Do you have a rocketship, Potter? I bet you do. You know, not all of us inherited enough money to buy out NASA when our parents died; Look at this. Rocketship Potter. Starkid Potter. Moooonshoes Potter. TRAVERSING THE GALAXY FOR INTERGALATIC TRAVELS TO PIGFARTS."


----------



## shy ♡ (Dec 7, 2010)

HUFFLEPUFFS ARE PARTICULARLY GOOD FINDERS

What the hell is a Hufflepuff?!

... *sits down*


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 7, 2010)

I would like to use this thread to say that if I ever come across a copy of HP in another language my first stop is wherever I can find what the word for "Hufflepuff" is. It's more entertaining than it should be!

Anyway I voted Ravenclaw, not only because


> GRYFFINDOR is for TOUGH GUYS
> HUFFLEPUFF is for PUSSIES
> RAVENCLAW is for NERDS
> SLYTHERIN is for GIMPS


It's the only one there that isn't insulting.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 8, 2010)

Bachuru said:


> Yeeeah, that Facebook one seems pretty terrible. :/
> 
> Got Ravenclaw on the earlier-linked one, as predicted (Ravenclaw - 14, Hufflepuff - 13, Gryffindor - 11, Slytherin - 7).
> 
> ...


You should make a House quiz sometime in the distant future.


----------



## Silver (Dec 8, 2010)

HUFFLEPU-
No, wait...

RAVENCLAW!!


----------



## octobr (Dec 8, 2010)

Tailsy said:


> "Now you're just being cute. I CAN'T GO TO PIGFARTS. IT'S ON MAAARS!! YOU NEEED A ROCKETSHIP. Do you have a rocketship, Potter? I bet you do. You know, not all of us inherited enough money to buy out NASA when our parents died; Look at this. Rocketship Potter. Starkid Potter. Moooonshoes Potter. TRAVERSING THE GALAXY FOR INTERGALATIC TRAVELS TO PIGFARTS."


The best thing ever is that my mom knows that quote.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm a mildly confused pussy that is a nerd and likes being better then others. Yet I ended up getting Slytherin in some quizzes.

Heylp. (For now I'll trust the quiz and go Slithers)


----------



## Minish (Dec 8, 2010)

Espeon said:


> You've also got to bear in mind that Peter Pettigrew, the person who essentially "revived" Voldemort in the Goblet of Fire, was in fact a Gryffindor whilst at Hogwarts. Regulus Black, who was a follower of Voldemort was apparently against his killings and went so far as to try to destroy one of Voldemort's horcruxes and he was a Slytherin. Andromeda Black, Narcissa Malfoy and Bellatrix Lestrange's sister, actually went and married a muggle and was in Slytherin so it's probably very likely that she stood pretty firmly against the pureblood superiority struggle.


The way I see it, people get sorted based on their _values_ rather than how they actually are, as it pretty much explains everything. Pettigrew wasn't brave, but _valued_ bravery and looked up to those who were bold and fearless as idols; Sirius, James. Hence, Gryffindor. Snape was ridiculously brave, but he didn't value bravery (and couldn't understand why Dumbledore respected him for his bravery). He valued cunning and following his own goals. Hence, Slytherin.

I dunno, it just seems to explain things better than how most of the book characters described the houses. Besides, the house founders would have valued their houses' traits rather than necessarily actually possess them. Helga Hufflepuff valued honesty, those who worked hard, Rowena Ravenclaw valued intelligence, etc.

...I spend way too much time thinking about these things.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 8, 2010)

^ _Aaaaah_. I really like that. :3

Right, I've been thinking about this, and the more I do, the more it annoys me: 

The thing about Hufflepuff is it's supposed to be the house with the loyal, patient, hard-working people go, but the Sorting Hat song _also_ says that Helga "took the rest" after the other three founders had picked the students they wanted. Which implies that nobody gets into Hufflepuff on their own merit, they simply lack the nessesary qualities/values (intelligence, bravery, ambition) to get into any of the others. 

Now, correct me if I'm wrong, but it's one or the other. :/


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 8, 2010)

Maybe everyone else was just loyal, patient, and hard-working? :D /HOPEFUL

And Cirrus' point is pretty much _exactly_ why I'm in Gryffindor. I'm intelligent, but I value people who are courageous and fearless above anything, and that's what I _want_ to be!


----------



## octobr (Dec 9, 2010)

I personally see it as the hat placing people int he house that would best benefit them -- thus Hermione was in Gryffindor and not Ravenclaw, because in the latter house she would not amount to anything and just be a frazzled nerd. Harry would, of course, make a _wonderful_ Slytherin, as the hat suggested -- I think he would have learned much more there, and become more efficient, but Gryffindor was still a good place for him.


----------



## Espeon (Dec 9, 2010)

Hrm. I value my own ability to stand against other people who tell me I'm going to do crap and rebelling against the system in my own special way. (I've actually been informed that I am one of the new class examples for determination and basic standing up against the evil school system of predicted grades by rejecting the predicted grades given to me purely based on the fact that I was confident I could do better. Oh, and vetstuff!). A Ravenclawish and Gryffindorish trait in any case. I just value my confidence and jumping in head first-ness over my actual intelligence, and tend to rely on my intelligence afterwards. (See: London Expo. I KNEW you'd return to the point I saw Grabby at! :P).

In fact, my veterinary life ambitions are even a good example of it. I had a complete disregard of the grades I'd have needed until about two years ago and for 15 or so years prior, was just determined that I'd be one regardless of everything.

In any case, Cirrus, I see where you come from and actually completely agree with you. However, I'm not sure it applies in all cases? Perhaps the Sorting Hat takes both things into account? You of the past, you of the present, you of the future and your values along the way type thing?
I can't really see Neville Longbottom of the first book valuing a quality, bravery, which he didn't seem to believe he had prior to standing up to Harry, Ron and Hermione right towards the end.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Dec 11, 2010)

If it weren't for the fact that I'm lazy, I'd say Hufflepuff. But since I am lazy, I'm unsure. Probably Hufflepuff though, once you get over the laziness.


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 11, 2010)

My personal theory on Hufflepuff is that originally Helga Hufflepuff just took the rest the others wouldn't have, but because loyalty/honesty/hardworkingness _were_ the traits she valued most, she resolved to teach her students those values and subsequently those are the ones the Sorting Hat continues to look for in determining where somebody belongs.


----------



## Wargle (Dec 11, 2010)

On tests I akways get sorted to Gryffindor or Ravenclaw.

Also, why is the meme on the web always 'NO! X DOES NOT Y!! 20 POINTS FROM HUFFLEPUFF!!!' ?


----------



## nastypass (Dec 12, 2010)

Wargle said:


> On tests I akways get sorted to Gryffindor or Ravenclaw.
> 
> Also, why is the meme on the web always 'NO! X DOES NOT Y!! 20 POINTS FROM HUFFLEPUFF!!!' ?


Bullshit, 10 points from Hufflepuff.


----------



## Wargle (Dec 13, 2010)

Wargle said:


> On tests I akways get sorted to Gryffindor or Ravenclaw.
> 
> Also, why is the meme on the web always 'NO! X DOES NOT Y!! 20 POINTS FROM HUFFLEPUFF!!!' ?





Fruity Walkerloops said:


> Bullshit, 10 points from Hufflepuff.


Even more bullshit. 40 points from Hufflepuff


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 13, 2010)

Wargle said:


> Even more bullshit. 40 points from Hufflepuff


Because stupid people are Hufflepuffs. >:(


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Dec 16, 2010)

^ Exactly.

I'm Ravenclaw because BRAINS = AWESOME.


----------



## Flora (Dec 16, 2010)

Wargle said:


> Also, why is the meme on the web always 'NO! X DOES NOT Y!! 20 POINTS FROM HUFFLEPUFF!!!' ?


There's a picture of Snape hanging in one of the computer labs at my school that says "No, Mr. Diggory, vampires do _not _sparkle. 50 points from Hufflepuff." Makes my life XD

(one of the english teachers loves Harry Potter a hell of a lot. I'm assuming that's why, since my homeroom is her classroom, there's a motion-activated Fluffy.)


----------



## Clover (Dec 16, 2010)

Tailsy said:


> Because stupid people are Hufflepuffs. >:(


love you too, tailsychan.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 17, 2010)

Lord Shyguy said:


> I'm Ravenclaw because BRAINS = AWESOME.


Ravenclaw is the zombie house?


----------



## Espeon (Dec 17, 2010)

Why am I suddenly reminded of these, Ravenclaw?


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Dec 17, 2010)

All of my friends tell me that I'm in Hufflepuff.


----------



## ZimD (Dec 19, 2010)

It's a hard question for me, really... I definitely would not be a Gryffindor. I'm not brave or self-sacrificial enough to belong in there. That's the last house I'd be in.

Hufflepuff is about loyalty, and I always interpreted it as being a "good" person in general and having a strong sense of morality. Again, really not applicable to me - possibly even less so than Gryffindor. (I'm also not very good at finding things!)

Ravenclaw and Slytherin... I could feasibly see myself in both of them. Slytherin I think fits me more accurately, I am ambitious and if I see something that I want, I try my best to go for it. I can be manipulative when necessary (online Big Brother- and Surivor-based games have helped this attribute).

As far as Ravenclaw goes, I think that I am naturally intelligent, and if - but only if - I care about something and have an interest in it, I really do enjoy learning about it. 

The thing is, based on the canon, those are the two houses I'd LEAST want to be in - as we learn in the 7th book, Ravenclaw doesn't have a common room password. It has riddles instead, and I don't think I'd be good enough at those to ever really get in the common room. As far as Slytherin goes, while it isn't really a house for douchebags, most of the people in it ARE douchebags and bullies and such, so I really wouldn't fit in with the people there.

I voted Slytherin because it's the most applicable to me personally, but if I were actually in Hogwarts, it'd be a tough sorting, I think, since two of the Houses don't apply to me on any level, and the other two are the ones I wouldn't fit in with. But, hey, they managed to sort Wormtail, so I think they can sort me.


----------

